# Torrent seed



## Timasu (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, I want a tutorial for torrent seed on FreeBSD. Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2013)

*How to ask questions the smart way.*



> *Be explicit about your question*
> 
> Open-ended questions tend to be perceived as open-ended time sinks. Those people most likely to be able to give you a useful answer are also the busiest people (if only because they take on the most work themselves). People like that are allergic to open-ended time sinks, thus they tend to be allergic to open-ended questions.
> 
> ...


----------

